

Ask HN: how to remove top n number of pixel from a video. - shn

I have bunch of video of screen capture. I would like to remove some portion of the video from top. How can I do it in a batch, is there a software to do this out there. Thanks for all the replies.
======
GiHe
AviSynth
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AviSynth](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AviSynth))
may offer what you seek. Note that the 3.0 rewrite ([http://avisynth3.unite-
video.com/](http://avisynth3.unite-video.com/)) runs on both Windows and
Linux.

------
t0
Virtualdub is a personal favorite.
[http://www.virtualdub.org/docs/vdscript.txt](http://www.virtualdub.org/docs/vdscript.txt)

I suppose FFMPEG could work too.

------
bjourne
Mencoder can crop videos:

    
    
        mencoder $1 -vf crop=322:242:26:225 -oac mp3lame -ovc lavc -o $2
    

That command would extract a 322x242 rectangle from position 26, 225 in the
video.

